# 10g ideas



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

i have a 10g tank thats all set up n ready for fish..anyone have any ideas? its all ready got the stuff n the filter or w/e..i've had fish in it b4..

alright and i've also had some neon tetras b4..and some other tetras..swordtails or w/e also..need somethin new now..

post ur ideas


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

there are lots of things you could put in a 10 gallon. what are you interested in?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

by "ready" do you mean the tank is cycled? as shev said, theres lots of things that fit into a 10gallon. maybe some tetras, guppies, or danios?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

ok..its cycled..has the bacteria n stuff already in it..yea like i said i've had some tetras..and my g-ma owned some guppies back n the day n i hated em..but uhm..yea post pics of fish..i don't kno of any by name really..i do like african chiclids..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

10 gallons is too small for most africans


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

this link should help you, they're dwarf cichlids http://www.thekrib.com/Apisto/


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

yea idk right now of any place who sale's somehtin like that..id hafta check out this other place across town..


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What are your water perameters... are you sure you are cycled?


----------



## sthamericansrul (Mar 22, 2007)

OK! You need to post a lot more information. You said you HAD some tetras. Were they in this tank? How exactly did you cycle the tank and how long has the tank been sitting with no fish in it? If it is truly cycled and safe for fish, just like lexus said, what are your parameters? There are some very important things besides what kind of fish you like.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

cory cats are cool but if u can get panda cories there better in a ten gallon


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Psst...this thread if from 2005.


----------



## Moltenice (Mar 18, 2007)

holy blast from the past batman


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, that is strange, you posted a question and you don't get any answers, just mainly more questions. I think that you should do a few live plants and fill the rest (as much as you think you can) of the tank up with some schooling fish, like neon tetras, or danios.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

This thread is dead, and user was banned awhile ago.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Again, this thread is a year and a half old, made by a guy who isn't here anymore. South americans may rule, but they sure don't look at dates, eh?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Heck yea, pleco's rule!


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

*I could also use ideals*

i have a 10 gallon that is just setting there its cycled what should i put in it i like aggresive fish and fish that breed alot but i already have convicts


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

maybe some punctuation? 

I don't get if you already have fish in it or not. But why don't you start a new thread for this?


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont feel like puncuation!!!!!! <-- Happy


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

you could go with some neon tetra or some serpae tetra.

Neon Tetra 
http://www.fishkeepinguk.co.uk/Images/fish/neon_tetra.jpg


Serpae Tetra
http://www.aquaria.info/modules/gallery/albums/fish-of-mutilatorslash/serpae_tet_001.jpg


----------

